# Year in Special Operations Issue: 2013-14



## NoiseOnMars (May 24, 2013)

Just thought I would let everyone know that another issue came out for the 'Year in Special Operations' magazine. It's available to read for free and/or download: http://www.issuu.com/faircountmedia/docs/yiso13.

And here's the 2012 issue for those who are interested:
http://www.defensemedianetwork.com/publications/year-in-special-operations-2012-edition/


----------

